# About to Purchase first RV



## Paisley (Apr 20, 2016)

HI!
I'm about to make a huge life change and become a full-time RVer. I know I want a fifth wheel and have been looking at the Keystones and Forest River.
Looking at online reviews is disheartening, so I wanted to ask in a forum if anyone can shed some light on how thee two companies compare, and how they are with quality and cust service?

Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 20, 2016)

All depends on the models you are looking at.  Both companies offer entry level rvs and high end units.  For fulltiming you need a 4 
season rv so just ck to see if they are equipped for that.  Just make sure you have a truck that will handle what you buy.  Would help if you listed the models you are looking at.  Good luck


----------

